# She is concerned (subjunctive/indicative)



## NinaDee

This is another grammar question that has plagued me for a long time: preocupar/preocupación + subjunctive/indicative, to express concern over a hypothetical possibility versus concern over a fact. 

In the sentence "Grandma mentioned that she is concerned that Nicole is losing her hair," I see two interpretations: 1. Grandma is concerned about the _possibility_ that Nicole is losing her hair (she thinks Nicole is losing her hair but is not sure), and 2. Grandma is concerned about the _fact_ that Nicole is losing her hair (she knows for sure that Nicole is losing her hair and this concerns her). 

In the first case, it seems that the subjunctive should be used A) with the noun "preocupación": "La abuela mencionó su preocupación de que Nicole *esté* perdiendo el pelo", "...su preocupación por la *posibilidad de que Nicole esté* perdiendo el pelo"; and B) with the verb "preocupar": "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole *esté* perdiendo el pelo", "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa *la posibilidad de que Nicole esté* perdiendo el pelo."

However, in the case of concerns over a _fact_, it seems that the indicative should be used A) with the noun "preocupación": "La abuela mencionó su preocupación de que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo", "La abuela mencionó su preocupación *por el hecho de que Nicole está* perdiendo el pelo"; and B) with the verb "preocupar": "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo", "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa *el hecho de que Nicole* *está* perdiendo el pelo."

In the context of this special education document, I think it is the second case, concern over a fact. Does preocupación/preocuparse then take the indicative as I speculated? Or do they always take the subjunctive, and it is necessary to put in phrases like "la posibilidad de que" and "el hecho de que" to distinguish between the two cases? Thanks so much for any clarification on the issue!


----------



## Lnewqban

"La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo" no me suena bien.
En ambos casos usaría *"esté"*, aunque soy incapaz de explicarle la razón gramatical, si la hubiera.

Pienso que "la abuela mencionó" es lo que hace la diferencia.
Sería perfectamente natural usar "está" sin esa frase.
A la abuela le preocupa que Nicole está perdiendo el pelo.

Otra forma de enfatizar el hecho:
La abuela mencionó su preocupación por la pérdida de cabello que está sufriendo Nicole.


----------



## NinaDee

Lnewqban, ¡me has ayudado un montón últimamente! Te lo agradezco.  ¿Entonces en general estás de acuerdo con lo que dije arriba, es decir, que con "preocupar" normalmente se usa el indicativo al hablar de un hecho y el subjuntivo al hablar de una posibilidad? Si fuera una posibilidad en este caso, ¿entonces sería "A la abuela le preocupa que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo"? (Si la oración no incluyera "La abuela mencionó").


----------



## Lnewqban

NinaDee said:


> Lnewqban, ¡me has ayudado un montón últimamente! Te lo agradezco.  ¿Entonces en general estás de acuerdo con lo que dije arriba, es decir, que con "preocupar" normalmente se usa el indicativo al hablar de un hecho y el subjuntivo al hablar de una posibilidad? Si fuera una posibilidad en este caso, ¿entonces sería "A la abuela le preocupa que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo"? (Si la oración no incluyera "La abuela mencionó").


Yo diría que es así, aunque es sólo mi preferencia personal y experiencia en las áreas en que he vivido.
You are very welcome, Nina.


----------



## NinaDee

Interesante, gracias Lnew. Voy a ver si otros confirman lo que dices.


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> La abuela mencionó su preocupación de que Nicole *esté* perdiendo el pelo



En este caso yo diría preocupación por.



NinaDee said:


> La abuela mencionó su preocupación de que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo



Y en este otro caso diría preocupación porque.



NinaDee said:


> La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo



No me suena bien. En cambio, _la abuela mencionó que se preocupa porque Nicole está perdiendo el pelo._


----------



## NinaDee

Hola Circunflejo, ¡gracias por tu respuesta! 

Algunas preguntas de seguimiento:

1. Entonces, en el caso de una posibilidad hipotética, ¿sugieres "La abuela mencionó su preocupación *por* que Nicole *esté* perdiendo el pelo" (con el _subjuntivo_)? 

2. En el caso de un hecho, ¿sugieres "La abuela mencionó su preocupación *por* que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo" (con el _indicativo_)? Según el DPD (http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?key=preocupar), no se puede usar "preocupar porque"; es "preocupar *por que*" (dos palabras separadas). Supongo que sería igual para el sustantivo "preocupación".

3. Por eso, tu última frase tendría que ser "la abuela mencionó que se preocupa *por que* Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo". A) ¿Por qué te suena mejor "se preocupa por que" en vez de "le preocupa que"? A mí me suenan iguales. B) También, ¿entonces no estás de acuerdo con Lnewqban, quien dice que hay que usar el _subjuntivo_ en esta frase por el uso de "la abuela mencionó que"?

¡Mil gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> 1. Entonces, en el caso de una posibilidad hipotética, ¿sugieres "La abuela mencionó su preocupación *por* que Nicole *esté* perdiendo el pelo" (con el _subjuntivo_)?






NinaDee said:


> En el caso de un hecho, ¿sugieres "La abuela mencionó su preocupación *por* que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo" (con el _indicativo_)?



Sí pero considero que porque ha de ir todo junto (lea más abajo).



NinaDee said:


> Según el DPD (http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?key=preocupar), no se puede usar "preocupar porque"; es "preocupar *por que*" (dos palabras separadas).



Ese enlace del DPD no da toda la información que tendría que dar. Le recomiendo que lea el 46.2m de la NGLE: RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA



NinaDee said:


> ¿entonces no estás de acuerdo con Lnewqban, quien dice que hay que usar el _subjuntivo_ en esta frase por el uso de "la abuela mencionó que"?



Creo que cuando @Lnewqban vea mi propuesta estará de acuerdo con ella.



NinaDee said:


> ¿Por qué te suena mejor "se preocupa por que" en vez de "le preocupa que"?



Le preocupa que me suena bien en


NinaDee said:


> "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa *el hecho de que Nicole* *está* perdiendo el pelo."



pero no en


NinaDee said:


> "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo"



Es un tema complejo y mis conocimientos de gramática son limitados. A ver si, con un poco de suerte, alguno de los expertos en la materia ven este hilo y le proporcionan una respuesta (más) teórica.


----------



## NinaDee

Hmm...muy interesante.  ¿Entonces el enlace que me enviaste es una actualización al DPD? Porque creo que el DPD fue publicado en el 2005 y ese enlace es del 2009, y en el DPD del 2005 dice que es incorrecto usar "porque". Si no me equivoco, según el enlace, cuando se usa "preocuparse" con una cláusula en el subjuntivo, se puede utilizar "porque" o "por que", pero cuando se usa "preocuparse" con una cláusula en el indicativo, solo se puede utilizar "porque". ¿Es correcta mi interpretación?

Para clarificar lo de "le preocupa" versus "se preocupa", ¿a ti te suena mejor usar "le preocupa" seguido por un sustantivo y no una cláusula con un verbo?


----------



## NinaDee

Otro pregunta: ¿por qué prefieres usar la preposición "por" en vez de "de"? De repente en esa actualización al DPD dice algo diferente, pero en el DPD original dice que se puede usar cualquiera de las dos.


----------



## Peterdg

NinaDee said:


> ¿Entonces el enlace que me enviaste es una actualización al DPD?


Es la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE. Es una obra de aproximadamente 4000 páginas y se publicó en 2009. La RAE está actualizando el DPD para reflejar los cambios que aparecieron en la nueva gramática después de la aparición del DPD.


----------



## NinaDee

Ah, ¡que interesante y qué buen recurso! Gracias Peter.


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> ¿Entonces el enlace que me enviaste es una actualización al DPD?



No. Es la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española en su versión de 2009 que es la que está disponible en línea. El uno es un diccionario, de dudas pero un diccionario, y la otra una gramática.



NinaDee said:


> en el DPD del 2005 dice que es incorrecto usar "porque"



Pero si se fija todos los ejemplos que da son con subjuntivo.



NinaDee said:


> Si no me equivoco, según el enlace, cuando se usa "preocuparse" con una cláusula en el subjuntivo, se puede utilizar "porque" o "por que", pero cuando se usa "preocuparse" con una cláusula en el indicativo, solo se puede utilizar "porque". ¿Es correcta mi interpretación?



No del todo. Como en el propio texto del enlace se dice, si introduce un complemento de régimen en indicativo, ha de escribirse separado. Puede consultar algunos ejemplos en el enlace que le proporcioné y, si pincha en la flecha amarilla que hay al final de la página enlazada (la que está a la derecha), puede pasar a la página siguiente donde viene otro ejemplo más.



NinaDee said:


> Para clarificar lo de "le preocupa" versus "se preocupa", ¿a ti te suena mejor usar "le preocupa" seguido por un sustantivo y no una cláusula con un verbo?



No necesariamente. Le preocupa acabar el año con pérdidas. Le preocupa que pierda su equipo de fútbol.



NinaDee said:


> ¿por qué prefieres usar la preposición "por" en vez de "de"? De repente en esa actualización al DPD dice algo diferente, pero en el DPD original dice que se puede usar cualquiera de las dos.



El DPD dice en el punto 2 que se puede usar cualquiera de las dos cuando el verbo preocupar se utiliza como intransitivo. Sin embargo, en el punto 1 deja claro que cuando se usa como transitivo no ha de llevar preposición alguna. Eso es en lo que respecta al verbo preocupar(se). En lo que respecta a preocupación, al decir la frase que nos proporcionó _su preocupación_, me pide _por_. Si dijera _la preocupación_, me pediría de... en el caso concreto de la frase que nos proporcionó. Quizá _mañana_ (en realidad, para mí, hoy mismo dentro de unas horas puesto que aquí pasa ya de la una de la madrugada) le pueda (intentar) dar alguna explicación teórica si no se la ha proporcionado ningún otro usuario antes pero a estas horas, con el cansancio que tengo y, como dije antes, mis limitados conocimientos de gramática, me veo incapaz de hacerlo.


----------



## NinaDee

¡Mil gracias por tu respuesta, Circunflejo! No entiendo exactamente cómo funciona la opción de "quote" en Wordreference, así que voy a pegar y copiar...

"No del todo. Como en el propio texto del enlace se dice, si introduce un complemento de régimen en indicativo, ha de escribirse separado. Puede consultar algunos ejemplos en el enlace que le proporcioné y, si pincha en la flecha amarilla que hay al final de la página enlazada (la que está a la derecha), puede pasar a la página siguiente donde viene otro ejemplo más."
Ah, creo que me confundí porque el enlace dice: "Solo se admite, en cambio, _se preocupa porque_ (no por que) _le falta dinero_" (uso del indicativo con "porque" como una sola palabra). Pero creo que en este caso podría traducirse como "She is worried _because _she is short on money" o como dice el texto es una circunstancia que explica la preocupación. Posteriormente en el texto dice "Solo se escribe _por que_, y no _porque_, en los complementos de régimen construidos en indicativo": como tú dijiste, en dos palabras en el caso del indicativo. También me confundí porque anteriormente dijiste en respuesta a mi pregunta "En el caso de un hecho, ¿sugieres 'La abuela mencionó su preocupación *por* que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo' (con el _indicativo_)?":
"Sí pero considero que porque ha de ir todo junto". Pero si es un caso de indicativo, ¿no tiene que escribirse separado?


"No necesariamente. Le preocupa acabar el año con pérdidas. Le preocupa que pierda su equipo de fútbol."
Hmm perdón, no entiendo cómo estos casos difieren de mi ejemplo. 


"El DPD dice en el punto 2 que se puede usar cualquiera de las dos cuando el verbo preocupar se utiliza como intransitivo. Sin embargo, en el punto 1 deja claro que cuando se usa como transitivo no ha de llevar preposición alguna. Eso es en lo que respecta al verbo preocupar(se)."
Sí, tienes razón, sé que en el caso de "preocuparle" debe ser "preocuparle que" y en el caso de "preocuparse" debe ser "preocuparse de que/por que (o porque)". Entonces, en el caso del verbo "preocuparse", podría ser "La abuela mencionó que se preocupa *de/por que* Nicole está perdiendo el pelo", ¿no?


"En lo que respecta a preocupación, al decir la frase que nos proporcionó _su preocupación_, me pide _por_. Si dijera _la preocupación_, me pediría de... en el caso concreto de la frase que nos proporcionó".
¿Por qué sería "su preocupación por" y "la preocupación de"? Son casi iguales. 


¡Muchísimas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> "Sí pero considero que porque ha de ir todo junto". Pero si es un caso de indicativo, ¿no tiene que escribirse separado?



Le responderé citando algo que usted misma escribió:



NinaDee said:


> Ah, creo que me confundí porque el enlace dice: "Solo se admite, en cambio, _se preocupa porque_ (no por que) _le falta dinero_" (uso del indicativo con "porque" como una sola palabra).





NinaDee said:


> "No necesariamente. Le preocupa acabar el año con pérdidas. Le preocupa que pierda su equipo de fútbol."
> Hmm perdón, no entiendo cómo estos casos difieren de mi ejemplo.



Con esa afirmación estaba respondiendo a esta pregunta que me hizo previamente:



NinaDee said:


> Para clarificar lo de "le preocupa" versus "se preocupa", ¿a ti te suena mejor usar "le preocupa" seguido por un sustantivo y no una cláusula con un verbo?



En los dos ejemplos que puse, _le preocupa _no está seguido por un sustantivo sino en un caso por un verbo en infinitivo y en el otro por una cláusula con verbo.



NinaDee said:


> Entonces, en el caso del verbo "preocuparse", podría ser "La abuela mencionó que se preocupa *de/por que* Nicole está perdiendo el pelo", ¿no?



La abuela mencionó que se preocupa porque Nicole está perdiendo el pelo.
Para la diferencia de significado que puede haber entre _preocuparse de_ y _preocuparse por,_ lea el 36.4q de la NGLE: RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA



NinaDee said:


> ¿Por qué sería "su preocupación por" y "la preocupación de"? Son casi iguales.



Con _su preocupación_, es siempre _por_ y nunca _de_ como apunta el 12.12l de la NGLE RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA
Con _la preocupación_, puede ser _la preocupación por_ o _la preocupación de_ pero el significado varía.
La preocupación por mis hijos es alta=The concern/worry about my sons is high.
La preocupación de mis hijos es alta=My sons are highly worried/concerned.


----------



## NinaDee

¡Gracias de nuevo, Circunflejo!

Entonces, pusiste "porque" todo junto puesto que consideras que la frase "La abuela mencionó que se preocupa porque Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" se traduce como "The grandmother mentioned she is concerned _because_ Nicole is losing her hair". Pero si yo quería decir "The grandmother mentioned she is concerned _that_ Nicole is losing her hair", ¿podría ser "La abuela mencionó que se preocupa *por que* Nicole está perdiendo el pelo"?



Circunflejo said:


> En los dos ejemplos que puse, _le preocupa _no está seguido por un sustantivo sino en un caso por un verbo en infinitivo y en el otro por una cláusula con verbo.


Perdón, si entendí eso. Lo que no entendí es por qué se puede usar "le preocupa" en esos dos casos pero no en la oración original que di. No veo la diferencia entre mi oración original y estos dos ejemplos para justificar por qué se puede usar "preocuparle" en los últimos pero no en mi oración original.



Circunflejo said:


> Con _su preocupación_, es siempre _por_ y nunca _de_ como apunta el 12.12l de la NGLE RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA
> Con _la preocupación_, puede ser _la preocupación por_ o _la preocupación de_ pero el significado varía.
> La preocupación por mis hijos es alta=The concern/worry about my sons is high.
> La preocupación de mis hijos es alta=My sons are highly worried/concerned.


¡Ya entendí!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Entonces, pusiste "porque" todo junto puesto que consideras que la frase "La abuela mencionó que se preocupa porque Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" se traduce como "The grandmother mentioned she is concerned _because_ Nicole is losing her hair".






NinaDee said:


> Pero si yo quería decir "The grandmother mentioned she is concerned _that_ Nicole is losing her hair", ¿podría ser "La abuela mencionó que se preocupa *por que* Nicole está perdiendo el pelo"?



Quizá le pueda ser de alguna utilidad volver a leer el 36.4q de la NGLE que enlacé en el mensaje número 15. Mis conocimientos de gramática, al igual que mis conocimientos de inglés son escasos. No sé, por ejemplo, si ese _that_ en el original requiere de subjuntivo en la traducción. Lo que sí que puedo decir es que, en el lenguaje hablado, tanto la opción con _por que_ como la opción con _porque_ suenan igual por lo que, aunque se pudiera decir _por que_, si no se quiere decir "because", no parece que sea la mejor opción.



NinaDee said:


> Perdón, si entendí eso. Lo que no entendí es por qué se puede usar "le preocupa" en esos dos casos pero no en la oración original que di. No veo la diferencia entre mi oración original y estos dos ejemplos para justificar por qué se puede usar "preocuparle" en los últimos pero no en mi oración original.



Yo no dije exactamente que no se pudiese usar. Yo dije que no me sonaba bien. Puede que sea gramaticalmente correcto (no lo sé a ciencia cierta porque, como dije, mis conocimientos de gramática son escasos) pero, desde luego, no es una construcción usual y ello, por sí mismo, hace que no me suene bien.


----------



## Perseus15

NinaDee, comparto las dos interpretaciones que haces de ese texto. No sabemos qué es lo que le preocupa a la abuela, si la posibilidad de que Nicole "pueda estar" perdiendo el pelo o el hecho confirmado de que Nicole lo "está" perdiendo. Así como está expresada la frase en inglés es ambigua, si dijera "could be" sería más claro.

"Concerned" es un adjetivo: "to be concerned (about)" es "estar preocupado (por)", no hace falta usar el sustantivo "preocupación". "Mencionó estar preocupada por..." y "mencionó que le preocupa..." son igualmente válidas, aunque el verbo "mencionar" suena bastante formal, como si se tratara de una declaración o un testimonio. Informalmente yo lo traduciría como: "La abuela dijo estar preocupada por que...". Corresponde "por que" porque significa "por [el hecho de] que", significa "estar preocupada por [algo]".

En cuanto a "está" o "esté", normalmente ante un hecho confirmado se usa "está" (presente de indicativo), ante una posibilidad se usa "esté" (presente de subjuntivo), pero el verbo "preocupar" requiere el uso del subjuntivo porque expresa un sentimiento. Por lo tanto, la frase "La abuela mencionó estar preocupada por [el hecho de] que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo" es correcta, significa que la abuela sabe que Nicole lo está perdiendo. Para indicar una posibilidad, quedaría mejor expresado así: "La abuela mencionó estar preocupada por [el hecho de] que Nicole pueda estar perdiendo el pelo".

Encontré este link que te puede resultar útil: Presente de subjuntivo. No es una fuente oficial pero ahí figura una lista de verbos que requieren el uso del subjuntivo.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

NinaDee said:


> This is another grammar question that has plagued me for a long time: preocupar/preocupación + subjunctive/indicative, to express concern over a hypothetical possibility versus concern over a fact.
> 
> In the sentence "Grandma mentioned that she is concerned that Nicole is losing her hair," I see two interpretations: 1. Grandma is concerned about the _possibility_ that Nicole is losing her hair (she thinks Nicole is losing her hair but is not sure), and 2. Grandma is concerned about the _fact_ that Nicole is losing her hair (she knows for sure that Nicole is losing her hair and this concerns her).
> 
> In the first case, it seems that the subjunctive should be used A) with the noun "preocupación": "La abuela mencionó su preocupación de que Nicole *esté* perdiendo el pelo", "...su preocupación por la *posibilidad de que Nicole esté* perdiendo el pelo"; and B) with the verb "preocupar": "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole *esté* perdiendo el pelo", "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa *la posibilidad de que Nicole esté* perdiendo el pelo."
> 
> However, in the case of concerns over a _fact_, it seems that the indicative should be used A) with the noun "preocupación": "La abuela mencionó su preocupación de que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo", "La abuela mencionó su preocupación *por el hecho de que Nicole está* perdiendo el pelo"; and B) with the verb "preocupar": "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo", "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa *el hecho de que Nicole* *está* perdiendo el pelo."
> 
> In the context of this special education document, I think it is the second case, concern over a fact. Does preocupación/preocuparse then take the indicative as I speculated? Or do they always take the subjunctive, and it is necessary to put in phrases like "la posibilidad de que" and "el hecho de que" to distinguish between the two cases? Thanks so much for any clarification on the issue!





Hola NinaDee
La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole está perdiendo su pelo.
***Nocole IS LOSSING (está perdiendo) su pelo.
***Esta frase no indica "posibilidad". De ser así diría MAY BE LOSING (pudiese estar perdiendo)


----------



## NinaDee

¡Muchas gracias Circunflejo, Perseus y Isabel por su ayuda! Perdón por la demora en mi respuesta. 



Perseus15 said:


> En cuanto a "está" o "esté", normalmente ante un hecho confirmado se usa "está" (presente de indicativo), ante una posibilidad se usa "esté" (presente de subjuntivo), pero el verbo "preocupar" requiere el uso del subjuntivo porque expresa un sentimiento. Por lo tanto, la frase "La abuela mencionó estar preocupada por [el hecho de] que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo" es correcta, significa que la abuela sabe que Nicole lo está perdiendo. Para indicar una posibilidad, quedaría mejor expresado así: "La abuela mencionó estar preocupada por [el hecho de] que Nicole pueda estar perdiendo el pelo".


Perseus, ahora estoy un poco confundida porque tanto Lnewqban como Circunflejo dicen que el indicativo puede usarse en casos de preocuparse por un hecho. También si ves el enlace que compartió Circunflejo de la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española (RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA), dice que "preocuparse" puede usarse con el indicativo, como en el caso de "Se preocupa porque (no por que) le falta dinero". ¿Quieres decir que solo en casos en los que deseemos decir "someone is worried _because..."_, es decir, con una circunstancia que explica la preocupación, se usa el indicativo? 

Específicamente en referencia a lo que dijiste sobre el hecho de que hay que usar "por que" y no "porque" en mi ejemplo original, la Nueva Gramática también dice que, con oraciones con "preocuparse por" + un verbo en el subjuntivo, se puede usar tanto "porque" como "por que". 



Perseus15 said:


> Por lo tanto, la frase "La abuela mencionó estar preocupada por [el hecho de] que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo" es correcta, significa que la abuela sabe que Nicole lo está perdiendo. Para indicar una posibilidad, quedaría mejor expresado así: "La abuela mencionó estar preocupada por [el hecho de] que Nicole pueda estar perdiendo el pelo".


Creo que tus dos sugerencias suenan bien. 



Isabel Sewell said:


> La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole está perdiendo su pelo.
> ***Nocole IS LOSSING (está perdiendo) su pelo.
> ***Esta frase no indica "posibilidad". De ser así diría MAY BE LOSING (pudiese estar perdiendo)


Isabel, ¿entonces quieres decir que para ti, suena bien usar el indicativo después de "preocupar" para indicar un hecho? Es decir, ¿te suena bien "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" para un hecho?

¿Hay mucha diferencia entre lo que tú sugeriste para indicar una posibilidad ("pudiese estar perdiendo") y la sugerencia de Perseus ("pueda estar perdiendo")? Para mí, tu sugerencia suena como una posibilidad más remota.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

NinaDee said:


> ¡Muchas gracias Circunflejo, Perseus y Isabel por su ayuda! Perdón por la demora en mi respuesta.
> 
> 
> Perseus, ahora estoy un poco confundida porque tanto Lnewqban como Circunflejo dicen que el indicativo puede usarse en casos de preocuparse por un hecho. También si ves el enlace que compartió Circunflejo de la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española (RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA), dice que "preocuparse" puede usarse con el indicativo, como en el caso de "Se preocupa porque (no por que) le falta dinero". ¿Quieres decir que solo en casos en los que deseemos decir "someone is worried _because..."_, es decir, con una circunstancia que explica la preocupación, se usa el indicativo?
> 
> Específicamente en referencia a lo que dijiste sobre el hecho de que hay que usar "por que" y no "porque" en mi ejemplo original, la Nueva Gramática también dice que, con oraciones con "preocuparse por" + un verbo en el subjuntivo, se puede usar tanto "porque" como "por que".
> 
> 
> Creo que tus dos sugerencias suenan bien.
> 
> 
> Isabel, ¿entonces quieres decir que para ti, suena bien usar el indicativo después de "preocupar" para indicar un hecho? Es decir, ¿te suena bien "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" para un hecho?
> 
> ¿Hay mucha diferencia entre lo que tú sugeriste para indicar una posibilidad ("pudiese estar perdiendo") y la sugerencia de Perseus ("pueda estar perdiendo")? Para mí, tu sugerencia suena como una posibilidad más remota.



Si, NinaDee,
Ejemplo: "Una amiga me digo ayer que a mi mama le preocupa que Nicole está perdiendo el pelo"

Pienso que la oración en inglés deja claro que -según la abuela- Nicole "está perdiendo" (is loosing) el pelo, y que la abuela se preocupa por Nicole y por la pérdida de pelo.


----------



## SevenDays

NinaDee said:


> This is another grammar question that has plagued me for a long time: preocupar/preocupación + subjunctive/indicative, to express concern over a hypothetical possibility versus concern over a fact.
> 
> In the sentence "Grandma mentioned that she is concerned that Nicole is losing her hair," I see two interpretations: 1. Grandma is concerned about the _possibility_ that Nicole is losing her hair (she thinks Nicole is losing her hair but is not sure), and 2. Grandma is concerned about the _fact_ that Nicole is losing her hair (she knows for sure that Nicole is losing her hair and this concerns her).
> 
> In the first case, it seems that the subjunctive should be used A) with the noun "preocupación": "La abuela mencionó su preocupación de que Nicole *esté* perdiendo el pelo", "...su preocupación por la *posibilidad de que Nicole esté* perdiendo el pelo"; and B) with the verb "preocupar": "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole *esté* perdiendo el pelo", "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa *la posibilidad de que Nicole esté* perdiendo el pelo."
> 
> However, in the case of concerns over a _fact_, it seems that the indicative should be used A) with the noun "preocupación": "La abuela mencionó su preocupación de que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo", "La abuela mencionó su preocupación *por el hecho de que Nicole está* perdiendo el pelo"; and B) with the verb "preocupar": "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole *está* perdiendo el pelo", "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa *el hecho de que Nicole* *está* perdiendo el pelo."
> 
> In the context of this special education document, I think it is the second case, concern over a fact. Does preocupación/preocuparse then take the indicative as I speculated? Or do they always take the subjunctive, and it is necessary to put in phrases like "la posibilidad de que" and "el hecho de que" to distinguish between the two cases? Thanks so much for any clarification on the issue!



Count me among those who agree with your analysis: subjunctive/possibility = _que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo_; indicative/factual = que _Nicole está perdiendo el pelo._ Expressions/verbs of emotion (preocupación/preocuparse) _commonly_ take the subjunctive, but that doesn't mean that the indicative is wrong.

If you automatically use the subjunctive with preocupación/preocuparse (because it is an expression/verb of emotion), the distinction between _possibility/subjunctive_ and _factual/indicative_ becomes pragmatically irrelevant. Accordingly, _que Nicole *esté *perdiendo el pelo _can be just as factual as _que Nicole *está *perdiendo el pelo._


----------



## Perseus15

Tienes razón Nina Dee en cuanto al uso de "porque" (no por que) de acuerdo al texto que aportas de la Nueva Gramática (46.2m), que especifica el uso de "porque" ante una circunstancia que explica la preocupación, como en este caso es la pérdida del pelo. Ante la posibilidad de que lo estuviera perdiendo habría que escribirlo en subjuntivo y en tal caso, según ese mismo texto, podríamos usar indistintamente "por que" o "porque". Respondiendo a tu pregunta, explicitar la circunstancia que explica la preocupación sirve sólo para determinar el uso de "por que" o "porque", no el uso de indicativo o subjuntivo. Ésto último depende de cómo construyas la oración y con qué verbos. Una vez que construyas la oración en el modo correspondiente te fijas si hay que usar "por que" o "porque".

En cuanto al uso de "por que" o "porque", se usa "por que" cuando puedes reemplazarlo por "por [algo]".
¿Por qué se preocupa? Se preocupa por [algo]: por [que no le falte nada].
Ahí también puede usarse "porque".
¿Por qué se preocupa? Porque no le falte nada.

Según ese mismo texto, sólo se admite "porque" (no por que) cuando se añade una circunstancia que explica la preocupación. Cuando no es una generalidad sino que hay un hecho confirmado.
¿Por qué se preocupa? Se preocupa porque [hay un hecho confirmado]: porque [le falta dinero].
Eso es correcto y equivaldría a decir: "Se preocupa porque [Nicole está perdiendo el pelo]" (si supiéramos que realmente lo está perdiendo). Eso también es correcto. Sin embargo tu oración es más larga y, a mi modo de ver, estás usando dos construcciones subordinadas, una dentro de la otra. La primera es: "La abuela mencionó [que le preocupa ...]", y la segunda: "... le preocupa [que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo]".

Con respecto al modo (indicativo o subjuntivo), en la primera usas correctamente presente de indicativo: "preocupa" (no preocupe). La segunda me suena mejor en subjuntivo, aun cuando no se trate de una posibilidad sino de la certeza de que Nicole está perdiendo el pelo. Y quisiera aportarte la versión Manual de la Nueva gramática de la lengua española: http://www.ceip.edu.uy/IFS/documentos/2015/lengua/recursos/gramatica_raenueva.pdf, donde explica que "Aunque los sujetos y complementos oracionales de los verbos de afección se construyen en subjuntivo, algunos de ellos se usan en ocasiones en indicativo, más frecuentemente en el español americano que en el europeo" (párrafo 25.3.3b, Afección>aserción, pág.480).

Insisto, a mí tu segunda construcción me suena mejor en subjuntivo, al menos yo hablaría así. Por ejemplo: "A tu madre le preocupa que estos problemas no se solucionen". Conviene no concatenar muchas subordinadas porque tantos "que" inducen a confusión. En el párrafo 1.7.3 (pág.19) de mi enlace encontrarás tres tipos de subordinadas. En cuanto a si hay mucha diferencia entre "pudiese estar perdiendo" y "pueda estar perdiendo", la primera está cayendo en desuso, al igual que "pudiera estar perdiendo". Yo diría "pueda estar perdiendo" pero en otros países tal vez hablen distinto.


----------



## NinaDee

Muchas gracias Isabel, SevenDays y Perseus. 



Perseus15 said:


> En cuanto al uso de "por que" o "porque", se usa "por que" cuando puedes reemplazarlo por "por [algo]".
> ¿Por qué se preocupa? Se preocupa por [algo]: por [que no le falte nada].
> Ahí también puede usarse "porque".
> ¿Por qué se preocupa? Porque no le falte nada.


Perseus, en cuanto a este ejemplo, ¿hay un cambio en significado acá entre el uso de "por que" y "porque", o solo estás dando un ejemplo en el que los dos pueden usarse de manera intercambiable porque son construcciones con el subjuntivo?



Perseus15 said:


> Según ese mismo texto, sólo se admite "porque" (no por que) cuando se añade una circunstancia que explica la preocupación. Cuando no es una generalidad sino que hay un hecho confirmado.
> ¿Por qué se preocupa? Se preocupa porque [hay un hecho confirmado]: porque [le falta dinero].
> Eso es correcto y equivaldría a decir: "Se preocupa porque [Nicole está perdiendo el pelo]" (si supiéramos que realmente lo está perdiendo). Eso también es correcto. Sin embargo tu oración es más larga y, a mi modo de ver, estás usando dos construcciones subordinadas, una dentro de la otra. La primera es: "La abuela mencionó [que le preocupa ...]", y la segunda: "... le preocupa [que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo]".


Entonces, me parece que la única razón por la cual se puede usar el indicativo con "preocuparse" es al hablar de un hecho confirmado que explica la preocupación. Es decir, solo se puede usar preocuparse + indicativo con "porque" y no "por que". 

Sin embargo tu oración es más larga y, a mi modo de ver, estás usando dos construcciones subordinadas, una dentro de la otra. La primera es: "La abuela mencionó [que le preocupa ...]", y la segunda: "... le preocupa [que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo]".
Quizás en esto, Perseus, estás de acuerdo con Lnewqban, quien dijo que el uso de "mencionó que" parecía indicar la necesidad del subjuntivo en la segunda cláusula. 



Perseus15 said:


> En cuanto a si hay mucha diferencia entre "pudiese estar perdiendo" y "pueda estar perdiendo", la primera está cayendo en desuso, al igual que "pudiera estar perdiendo". Yo diría "pueda estar perdiendo" pero en otros países tal vez hablen distinto.


Ah, ¿no hay una diferencia en el significado entonces? ¿Solo es cuestión de uso?

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Perseus15

En cuanto a "por que" y "porque" no, no hay cambio de significado, sólo te daba un ejemplo de cómo razona uno para saber cuál aplicar. Es casi un tecnicismo que mucha gente ni conoce, de hecho ambas se pronuncian igual, esto se aplica sólo a la lengua escrita.

Respecto a preocuparse + indicativo, efectivamente se puede usar en un caso puntual. Como generalidad, según la Nueva Gramática que aportaste, en el párrafo 46.2m, es indistinto usar "por que" o "porque" ante construcciones en subjuntivo pero establece el uso de "por que" (no porque) ante construcciones en indicativo ("Yo aposté por que llovería"). Sin embargo, admite el uso de "porque" con indicativo sólo cuando se añade una circunstancia específica en el caso de subordinadas causales. Admitir el uso significa que lo permite, no establece que haya que usarlo.

Sí, coincido con Lnewqban en que "la abuela mencionó que" cambia las cosas, yo también usaría "esté". Una cosa es decir "Se preocupa porque Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" (correcto) y otra cosa es decir "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" (esto me suena mal, igual que a Lnewqban). Yo diría p.ej. "Se preocupa porque Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" pero "Le preocupa que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo". La primera oración responde a la pregunta "¿Por qué se preocupa?" y respondo en indicativo, la segunda responde a la pregunta "¿Qué le preocupa?" y respondo en subjuntivo. La frase "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa ..." responde a la pregunta "¿Qué mencionó la abuela que le preocupa?", por tanto respondería en subjuntivo.

En cuanto a pudiera, pudiese y pueda, en algunos países como México se escuchan a veces las dos primeras como sinónimo de la tercera pero son distintos tiempos verbales. Pudiera y pudiese son pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo (suelen ser intercambiables) pero pueda es presente de subjuntivo. En caso de posibilidad de que Nicole estuviera perdiendo el pelo, aquí diríamos "preocupada por el hecho de que Nicole pueda estar perdiendo", pudiera o pudiese me suenan como aracaísmos, aunque puede variar de un país a otro.


----------



## NinaDee

¡Perseus, mil gracias por tu ayuda!



Perseus15 said:


> Como generalidad, según la Nueva Gramática que aportaste, en el párrafo 46.2m, es indistinto usar "por que" o "porque" ante construcciones en subjuntivo pero establece el uso de "por que" (no porque) ante construcciones en indicativo ("Yo aposté por que llovería"). Sin embargo, admite el uso de "porque" con indicativo sólo cuando se añade una circunstancia específica en el caso de subordinadas causales. Admitir el uso significa que lo permite, no establece que haya que usarlo.


Hmm okay, ¿podrías darnos un ejemplo en el que se pueda usar "preocupar *por que *_(no porque)_ + indicativo"?



Perseus15 said:


> Yo diría p.ej. "Se preocupa porque Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" pero "Le preocupa que Nicole esté perdiendo el pelo". La primera oración responde a la pregunta "¿Por qué se preocupa?" y respondo en indicativo, la segunda responde a la pregunta "¿Qué le preocupa?" y respondo en subjuntivo.


No voy a mentir, todavía no entiendo esto completamente.  ¿No podría ser "Le preocupa que + un hecho confirmado, es decir, un verbo en indicativo?



Perseus15 said:


> La frase "La abuela mencionó que le preocupa ..." responde a la pregunta "¿Qué mencionó la abuela que le preocupa?", por tanto respondería en subjuntivo.


¿Si fuera "La abuela mencionó que *se preocupa porque*..." (en vez de "le preocupa que") se podría usar el indicativo? ¿O es el mero hecho de usar "mencionó que" que produce la necesidad del subjuntivo?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Hmm okay, ¿podrías darnos un ejemplo en el que se pueda usar "preocupar *por que *_(no porque)_ + indicativo"?



Yo no soy él pero si relees la cita que haces de su texto, encontrarás un ejemplo.



NinaDee said:


> ¿Si fuera "La abuela mencionó que *se preocupa porque*..." (en vez de "le preocupa que") se podría usar el indicativo?



Sí, claro. Ejemplo: la abuela mencionó que se preocupa porque nunca apruebas tus exámenes.



NinaDee said:


> ¿O es el mero hecho de usar "mencionó que" que produce la necesidad del subjuntivo?



No. La abuela mencionó que estás muy gorda sería un ejemplo de uso de indicativo con mencionó que.


----------



## Perseus15

NinaDee, no imagino un ejemplo de "preocupar por que (no porque) + indicativo" ya que preocupar juega con el subjuntivo. En cambio sí lo imagino con otros verbos como en "Yo aposté por que llovería", que responde a la pregunta "¿Por qué apostaste?" Pero esta pregunta podría significar tanto "¿Por qué [cosa] apostaste?" como "¿Por qué [razón] apostaste?". En el primer caso podría responder "Yo aposté *por que* llovería", en el segundo caso "Yo aposté *porque* quise hacerlo" y ambas van en indicativo. En todo caso, podríamos decir "preocupar*se* porque + indicativo", como dijiste.



NinaDee said:


> Entonces, me parece que la única razón por la cual se puede usar el indicativo con "preocuparse" es al hablar de un hecho confirmado que explica la preocupación. Es decir, solo se puede usar preocuparse + indicativo con "porque" y no "por que".



Del Manual de la Nueva Gramática que te aporté, copio lo siguiente: "La preposición *por* se escribe separada de la conjunción *que* en los complementos argumentales cuando el verbo está en indicativo, pero puede escribirse junta o separada si está en subjuntivo." (46.3.1b, pág.881) Y copio también: "Las causales internas introducidas con *porque* son muy a menudo complementos no argumentales. Pueden concurrir con las causales argumentales, como en _Precisamente porque es consciente de su responsabilidad, se preocupa por que su familia llegue a final de mes._" (46.3.1c, pág.881) Ahí tienes un ejemplo de "precuparse por que" pero como ves requiere subjuntivo.



NinaDee said:


> ¿No podría ser "Le preocupa que + un hecho confirmado, es decir, un verbo en indicativo?



"Le preocupa que Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" no me suena bien, me suena mejor en subjuntivo.



NinaDee said:


> ¿Si fuera "La abuela mencionó que *se preocupa porque*..." (en vez de "le preocupa que") se podría usar el indicativo? ¿O es el mero hecho de usar "mencionó que" que produce la necesidad del subjuntivo?



Entiendo que "La abuela mencionó que se preocupa porque Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" es correcto. Si quitaras "La abuela mencionó que", decir sólamente "Se preocupa porque Nicole está perdiendo el pelo" también es correcto. Lo que suena mal es "Le preocupa que Nicole está perdiendo el pelo", ahí corresponde expresarlo en subjuntivo. Me parece que tu pregunta ha dado en el clavo. Para mí, "mencionó que" añadía una subordinada pero me has demostrado que no es eso, se puede utilizar "preocuparse porque + indicativo" para un hecho puntual y "preocupar que +  subjuntivo" si usas preocupar como verbo pronominal (me/te/le/nos/les preocupa).


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Siempre nos dividimos en esto. Yo prefiero la forma "*está*" (indicativo) para la frase "_preocupada porque Nicole *está/esté* perdiendo el pelo_".


----------



## Isabel Sewell

"Grandma mentioned that she is concerned that Nicole is losing her hair,"

Your inquiry is about "she is concerned with": *está preocupada que*

Unfortunately the original phrase does not indicate "fact (*hecho*) or *possibilidad*.
But "concern" would indicate that grandma has seen something, like a hairbrush or a pillowcase full of hair, piles of hair on the floor; or maybe Nicole and grandma have talked about it.

One more thing to consider, (USA) "...Nicole _*might be*_ (pudiese estar, esté) loosing her hair.." would eliminate the confusion. And yet that is not the case in the sentence.

Hope it helps


----------



## Cos Miami

In my opinion:

If the hair loss is...
1) ... a *HYPOTHESIS/Unconfirmed *--> use *subjunctive *("_le preocupa que *esté *perdiendo pelo_")
2) ... a *Confirmed FACT *--> use *indicative *("_le preocupa que *está *perdiendo pelo_")


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Cos Miami said:


> In my opinion:
> 
> If the hair loss is...
> 1) ... a *HYPOTHESIS/Unconfirmed *--> use *subjunctive *("_le preocupa que *esté *perdiendo pelo_")
> 2) ... a *Confirmed FACT *--> use *indicative *("_le preocupa que *está *perdiendo pelo_")



Exactly, but the original phrase does not make it clear. There would have to be a clue that promts grandma's concern.


----------



## NinaDee

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes.



Circunflejo said:


> Yo no soy él pero si relees la cita que haces de su texto, encontrarás un ejemplo.


Oh, ¿cuál es el ejemplo? No sé a qué te refieres.  



Circunflejo said:


> No. La abuela mencionó que estás muy gorda sería un ejemplo de uso de indicativo con mencionó que.


Perdón, no fui clara. Quería preguntar si es el uso de "mencionar" específicamente con preocuparse/preocuparle que produce la necesidad del subjuntivo.



Perseus15 said:


> Del Manual de la Nueva Gramática que te aporté, copio lo siguiente: "La preposición *por* se escribe separada de la conjunción *que* en los complementos argumentales cuando el verbo está en indicativo, pero puede escribirse junta o separada si está en subjuntivo." (46.3.1b, pág.881)


Entiendo esto, solo no pude pensar en un ejemplo de "preocuparse por que + indicativo". Pero parece que tú no puedes tampoco: 


Perseus15 said:


> NinaDee, no imagino un ejemplo de "preocupar por que (no porque) + indicativo" ya que preocupar juega con el subjuntivo.





Isabel Sewell said:


> One more thing to consider, (USA) "...Nicole _*might be*_ (pudiese estar, esté) loosing her hair.." would eliminate the confusion. And yet that is not the case in the sentence.


I agree that the text does not say "might be." However, "concerned that" in English offers the option of a fact or a possibility, and a possibility could be expressed with "pudiese/pueda estar" like you mentioned, even if it is not a literal translation.



Cos Miami said:


> If the hair loss is...
> 1) ... a *HYPOTHESIS/Unconfirmed *--> use *subjunctive *("_le preocupa que *esté *perdiendo pelo_")
> 2) ... a *Confirmed FACT *--> use *indicative *("_le preocupa que *está *perdiendo pelo_")


So in this, Cos Miami, your opinion differs from that of Perseus. He thinks that it would have to be "le preocupa que + subjunctive," regardless of whether we're talking about a fact or a possibility. Can anyone else weigh in on this point?

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Isabel Sewell

...la abuela mencionó que *está preocupada* que... (that is a fact)

...que Nicole *está perdiendo* el pelo. (the grandma's opinion "must be due to" some clue about hairloss)

My suggestion is based on - the fact that grandma is concerned; furthermore, she is talking about it.
I pondered the question:
Why would grandma be concerned unless she has seen "some clue" about hairloss? As far as she is concerned hair loss is happening, as she speaks.
People only develop concern when they encounter clues about something.

Example: my concern is that you are not getting enough work done.
("concern" - is a fact)
("not getting enough work done" - is the clue and a fact, and thus, there is concern)


----------



## Cos Miami

NinaDee said:


> So in this, Cos Miami, your opinion differs from that of Perseus. He thinks that it would have to be "le preocupa que + subjunctive," regardless of whether we're talking about a fact or a possibility. Can anyone else weigh in on this point?




*Indicative* --_"Me preocupa que *se te está cayendo el pelo*"._
You could end the sentence, naturally, with _"qué vas a hacer cuando seas calva?"_.
So here: UPCOMING BALDNESS = *FACT*, and my worry ("_me preocupa que_") goes directly to its consequences, since I am taking the fact (boldness) as a given.

*Subjunctive *--_"Me preocupa *que se te esté cayendo el pelo*". _
You could end the sentence, naturally, with _"qué podemos hacer para corregir eso?"_.
So here: UPCOMING BALDNESS = *probable POSSIBILITY*, and my worry goes to avoid it, since I don't want the possibility of boldness.

*Subjunctive (past)* + conditional (required) --_"Me preocuparía *que se te estuviera cayendo el pelo*"_
You could end the sentence, naturally, with _"te imaginas si eso fuera así?"_.
So here: UPCOMING BALDNESS = *remote POSSIBILITY*, and my worry goes to simply prevent just in case.


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Oh, ¿cuál es el ejemplo? No sé a qué te refieres.



Ha sido un error de lectura por mi parte. Leí solo a partir de la parte en negrita y no leí que justo antes decía preocupar. Mis más sinceras disculpas.


----------



## Perseus15

Isabel Sewell said:


> I pondered the question:
> Why would grandma be concerned unless she has seen "some clue" about hairloss? As far as she is concerned hair loss is happening, as she speaks.
> People only develop concern when they encounter clues about something.


I understand your point. One possibility is that grandma suspects they are hiding her the disease that Nicole suffers. She may not have an evidence yet.



Cos Miami said:


> *
> Indicative* --_"Me preocupa que *se te está cayendo el pelo*"._


La frase original es: _La abuela mencionó que le preocupa que Nicole (está/esté) perdiendo el pelo_. Mi respuesta es que en este caso _preocupa_ juega con el _subjuntivo_ (con las salvedades que ya hice), de hecho me suena mal construido en indicativo pero intento fundamentarlo basándome en la gramática de la lengua española más allá de que en el uso cotidiano se escucha cualquier cosa, más aún de un país a otro.


----------

